# Boat engine plans



## Jyman (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a set of plans that was in the live steam magazine about 6 months ago, and it should be marked as volume 50 number 4 and it had a picture of a toy boat on the cover. it was for I think Victoria rc steam boat. I have miss placed my copy or it was never set to me as I don't ever remember seeing it, but that's another topic for a different time. but I have the rest of them currently, I guess what I'm asking is could someone help me out and scan the couple of pages of the part 1 and send them to me.  As I recently found one of my old micro rc cars which will never be able to race again, but it is exactly what the boat build talks about using to build it. 

If someone who reads the magazine could help me out that would be awesome thank you.


----------



## whitehouse260 (Feb 19, 2017)

was it by this guy?
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGhPKDS88JI[/ame]


----------



## Jyman (Feb 19, 2017)

Why yes it is, I sent him a email but haven heard back. I'm still trying to find my lost copy of the magazine. It does look like a fun little toy to make.


----------

